# Relocating to Scotland for a degree....Penicuik!



## Kellys Heroes (6 March 2013)

Anyone else up there?? 

I'll be feeling pretty out of sorts and lonely!!  I'm starting a PhD at Moredun/Edinburgh Vet School sometime in the next couple of months  (I've never been so far up North before! But it's an incredible opportunity so I have to grab it with both hands!)

If anyone has any tips/ideas/advice/help or even just fancies meeting up, I'd be grateful! (I'm still looking for a room to rent, so any good websites etc would be fab, as would ideas of what there is to do around the area - I love walking, found a rescue kennels already to help walk the dogs, looking for a stables or riding school but lessons are so expensive so that might have to go on hold for now! And I'm quite up for trying new things once I've settled in, especially if I can go with someone I know) 

Thank you!

K x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2013)

you have a PM


----------



## JenTaz (7 March 2013)

http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/?search_id=120081192&mode=list

Highly recommend this website for finding a flat share, gumtree is also full of ads for people looking for flat mates, if you stay out of edinburgh city centre you will find your rent will be slightly cheaper  

There are loads of places to walk, you've got the pentland hills, round arthurs seat further into town, and loads of little places also.

As for riding stables, theres tower farm, lasswade, harelaw and the uni have an exmoor trekking centre I believe, best bet would probably be to find a horse to share, millions of yards about  

I will be back in edinburgh in june, so if you ever want someone to chat to or go for drinks etc let me know


----------



## Nicnac (7 March 2013)

Well done you for going for it


----------



## saz5083 (7 March 2013)

Welcome to Midlothian (in advance ) It is a lovely, if marginally damp, area  I work right next to the vet school so feel free to PM if you want details or someone to talk to over a cuppa til you get settled.


----------



## cm2581 (7 March 2013)

What's you Phd in? There are a vast array of riding places which offer all sorts of riding experiences in the immediate and not so immediate area. There are also often riding discounts on the edinburgh groupon. I think it's mainly lasswade but I've also seen one down peebles way. I'd second spare room for finding somewhere to stay.

Any by the way - this is so not THAT far north!!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (7 March 2013)

I think I'll be going around end of April I think 
unfortunately, I'm about a stone above the weight limit for the Exmoor trekking centre! 

Thanks for all your kind offers and comments, I'm feeling a lot easier about the whole move - I'll be doing my PhD in Penicuik 

K x


----------



## gillianfleming (7 March 2013)

I stay in Penicuik, where are you going to be doing your PHD? SOrry i'm a bit nosey lol


----------



## BallyK (7 March 2013)

Good for you on your Phd!

I live not far from the vet school, and have a friend doing her phd there at the mo.

If you like walking there is loads of places near by for walks, Pentlands etc. Roslin Glen 2mins from vet school is a lovely walk and you can visit Roslin Chapel too.

There are loads of stables around here and people looking for sharers once you settle in, and if you ever need a horsey fix feel free to pm me and come visit our gang!

kx


----------



## Kellys Heroes (7 March 2013)

Fabulous BallyK thank you so much! 

gillianfleming I'll be at Moredun   and no worries! The more people I get to "know" before I leave here, the better, it all makes me feel happier!! 

K x


----------



## gillianfleming (8 March 2013)

You're quite welcome to come and visit my boy once you're here


----------



## Kellys Heroes (8 March 2013)

Aw thank you so much 

I'm starting to be able to look forwards to it....you're all so welcoming up there! 

K x


----------



## caras mum (8 March 2013)

Hi ya, i'm in midlothian too. Keep my horse near roslin. Have two dogs and know all the walking routes in the Lothians, very fit doggies, lol. Theres loads o people wanting sharers for there horses if u on a budget. Welcome to the area:~) jac


----------



## Jnhuk (9 March 2013)

There are lots of lovely folks round here and know a few folks that are at Mordun - some are HHOers and some are not. Have pm you my email in case you want to chat further plus have two big horses of which one is a genuine schoolmaster who would be up to carrying you whatever your weight is!

If you ever short of horsey stuff to do, our local RC (peebles and district) is very friendly too and great way to meet folks.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 March 2013)

I used to keep my horse within a ten minute ride of the vet school.  I really liked it out there and the horse thought the yard was fantastic.


----------



## Jenni_ (12 March 2013)

Welcome to Midlothian in advance  I'm about 10 minutes from Pennycuik!

Plenty of places to walk round there, and Midlothian. I'm always out with OH's dog so you're welcome to tag along up the Pentlands etc if you like.

Pennycuik Close enough to Edinburgh (15 minute drive to city centre) but out of the way enough. Be glad you're coming up after snow season though as its a ****** for getting snowed in!

There's a few of us in Edinburgh so if you want anyone to show you round I'm sure you won't be short of volunteers. It's an alright place to live


----------



## tinuviel (17 March 2013)

Welcome!

I'm in Loanhead so just down the road from where you'll be. You'll love it here, there is so much to do in and around Edinburgh and the Lothians. I have some friends who moved here from Dorset and they never regretted it, they think Edinburgh is the best city to be and its really easy to get in to the city from Midlothian.

I don't have my own horse, but I go riding down in Peebles at Kailzie, their horses are brilliant! I also go out to North Berwick for beach rides. The best yards are off the beaten track though and need a car to get to them. The walking around here is great and there are loads of different routes.

I met some of my close friends through meetup.com which you might want to look at if you are wanting to meet some new people apart from us horse nuts hehe! I could go on and on all day about how brilliant it is to live here and all the things you can do so if you have any questions, just ask


----------



## Quadro (19 March 2013)

Are you still looking for somewhere to live? I have a flat that will be ready to rent at the end of April?
Q


----------



## Kellys Heroes (20 March 2013)

Thanks guys!

Hi Quadro - I'm going to view somewhere next week, it sounds like it might be the one! Thanks very much though 

K x


----------



## asbo (20 March 2013)

I am not far from there and my mum stays near the Bush.


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 April 2013)

I don't often post around here (mainly because I keep forgetting my password!), but I'm also in Penicuik.

In fact, you'll probably see quite a lot of my ugly mug around the town soon, as I've been elected the Penicuik Hunter for 2013!


----------



## Jenni_ (10 April 2013)

Congratulations Daren! I'm hoping to ride Pennycuik this year, are they having a ball this year too?


----------



## DarenCogdon (11 April 2013)

Yep, there's a ball on the Friday before the parade, which will make the parade a bit.... interesting for me...!


----------



## Jenni_ (11 April 2013)

You'll be hanging off the side wit your Velcro arsed jods then  

Every bodies secret is hipflask! Don't stop drinking and keep on it. Every horse rider knows your balance is MUCH better when inebriated!

Think I shall have to attend the ball


----------



## DarenCogdon (11 April 2013)

Velcro is on order! 

I'm planning on trying to sober up towards the end of the night.  I hate to be a saddo, but I'm not going to be any good first thing in the morning when I have to get up for the riders picking me up in my street at 7.45 the next morning!!


----------



## Jenni_ (12 April 2013)

7.45 is a lie in! I'm used to 3am starts on ride out days. We just didnt go to bed and slept in the lorry on the way


----------



## DarenCogdon (12 April 2013)

7.45 is an insane time of the day to be up, dressed, and roaming about Penicuik on a horse on any day of the week!


----------



## Jenni_ (13 April 2013)

Yes but festival week is not just ANY day of the week!


----------



## DarenCogdon (13 April 2013)

Well, yeah!  But I still think my point is valid!


----------



## buting37 (15 April 2013)

Welcome to the area!!
I study out at Bush too! Edinburgh is a lovely city to live in and im sure you will enjoy your PHD up here!




caras mum said:



			Hi ya, i'm in midlothian too. Keep my horse near roslin. Have two dogs and know all the walking routes in the Lothians, very fit doggies, lol. Theres loads o people wanting sharers for there horses if u on a budget. Welcome to the area:~) jac
		
Click to expand...

Caras mum - do you know of any horses up for share at the moment? Im a mature (ahem!!) student studying at out at Bush and would be keen for a horse share as the pennies wont stretch far enough to buy another one yet!!
Pm me if you do!


----------



## Jenni_ (15 April 2013)

Buting- depending on what you're looking for I may know of something


----------

